# Star Wars and Philosophy



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 28, 2005)

Those of you who are eagerly awaiting the release of _Revenge of the Sith_ may be interested in the following:

*Star Wars And Philosophy: More Powerful Than You Can Possibly Imagine
*
* [font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial,sans-serif]http://www.powells.com/cgi-bin/biblio?inkey=62-0812695836-0[/font]*


> *[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial,sans-serif] Publisher Comments: [/font] *
> The _Star Wars_ films continue to revolutionize science fiction, creating new standards for cinematographic excellence, and permeating popular culture around the world. The films feature many complex themes ranging from good versus evil and moral development and corruption to religious faith and pragmatism, forgiveness and redemption, and many others. The essays in this volume tackle the philosophical questions from these blockbuster films including: Was Anakin predestined to fall to the Dark Side? Are the Jedi truly role models of moral virtue? Why would the citizens and protectors of a democratic Republic allow it to descend into a tyrannical empire? Is Yoda a peaceful Zen master or a great warrior, or both? Why is there both a light and a dark side of the Force? _Star Wars and Philosophy_ ponders the depths of these subjects and asks what it truly means to be mindful of the "living force." * [font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial,sans-serif]
> Synopsis: [/font] *
> This collection of essays tackle philosophical questions from these blockbuster films, pondering such issues as whether Anakin as predestined to fall to the Dark Side, if the Jedi are truly role models of moral virtue, and the meaning of being mindful of the "living force."



Also available from the same publishers: *The Lord of the Rings and Philosophy: One Book to Rule Them All*


----------

